
Show HN: Tweedium – Transform your tweetstorms to Medium posts - djug
http://tweedium.com/
======
philipsajeesh
Great idea. But when I am on the homepage of Tweedium, I felt lonely. Like I
am the only one here and nobody else has joined :)

You could show some posts users have already made using Tweedium. Popular
posts, latest posts or anything.

Because people love to see what others have done before they login with their
social accounts.

